# Pit Bulls!



## sarallyn (Jan 20, 2009)

Post your American Staffordshire Terriers, American Pit Bull Terriers, or Staffordshire Bull Terriers.

Let's see those bullies!


----------



## Prophet (Jan 20, 2009)

I need to get some new ones. She's much bigger now.






-JD-


----------



## sarallyn (Jan 22, 2009)

Prophet said:


> I need to get some new ones. She's much bigger now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please do


----------



## F1addict (Jan 23, 2009)

ok so Ace isn't 100% pit bull but he is part pit bull and part rottweiler
gotta count for something. 






Ace got a frisbee for Christmas








those last two didn't come out as good as I'd hoped. I'll have to get out again and get more pictures but the negative temperatures we've been having up here in there great old north east:roll: kinda make me avoid going outside at all costs. Actually Ace also refuses to go outside for more then a few minutes if its below like 10, or raining.The dogs I genious I tell ya





and great pictures of Gracie. 
I love the one of her staring out the window. Ace does the same thing in the big bay window in our living room. He could stare out that thing all day if we let him




I've gotta find my better pictures of him. But I've recently switched computers, twice, so all my pictures are kinda spread out and not very organized


----------



## sarallyn (Jan 23, 2009)

I _love_ Ace! He looks all APBT to me... in fact, I'm hoping my next APBT has the same markings. I love the mask and black on red.


----------



## Mullen (Jan 23, 2009)

Hank- 1/2 pit:





She's only 1/4 pit, but has the looks of one:





My mom actually took this picture, I'm going to post it anyways..


----------



## Tom Sawyer (Jan 30, 2009)

Winston, he's actually my sister's, but man, I love that dog.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, here are two from today.











-JD-


----------



## aprilcain (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## CrystalGray804 (May 10, 2012)

These pictures on here are of beautiful dogs. I hope to continue to see more like this. These are pictures of my baby. His name is Titus, he is 11 years old, neutered, UKC registered and has sired 3 champions. As you can probably tell he is very spoiled. 

about 8 months old
about one year with his best friend, Smokey, Titus greived for a long time when Smokey passed away
about one year old
age 11, this year
age 11, this year
age 11, this year


----------

